
Show HN: The first automated weather watching service via SMS - Syntaf
https://www.smsforecast.com
======
Syntaf
Hey everybody, I'm a senior in university who became really interested in web
development the past year. I've put about 5 months into this project and am
really happy to finally be able to show it off! If anyone has any questions on
my stack, i'd be happy to share.

------
yitchelle
Congrats on launching. I had a side project by it was via email. You would
schedule an email to you every morning and advise you what kind of clothes to
wear for the day. How are you sourcing your weather data?

